# Bindings and Boot selection



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

By click in you mean step in? News flash, step ins are gone with the 90's...

You have straps or hybrid binders like Flows or the K2 Auto and Cinch.

Rome, Union, K2, Ride, and others make good strap bindings.

Boots, it is all going to come down to your foot. Vans and Salomon make quality boots. You'll have to try them on to see if they work for you. If they don't fit your foot then they suck, go with someone else.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Click in step in, tomato tomato...that doesnt work so well when you're not actually speaking it. But I do appreciate the help.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just run if anyone wants to sell you step in or "click" in binders. Those things are dinosaurs. Nobody makes them anymore.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

I rode some like 5 seasons ago, you can still find em :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I didn't say you couldn't find them. I just wouldn't want them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

haha, hook em up to a cut up peice of plywood, got yourself an oldschool board


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

lol click bindings.

I got some Technine bindings, they were about $150 with the toe straps. They're strong and got great support. As for the boots, you should just go try some on, I'm sure you can find a crazy deal during the summer at some shops.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Boots are all about fitment. As the boot guide suggests, I tried on A LOT of boots. Ride were the most comfortable boots for me and I was going to go with what I think were the Haze, but the shop didn't have the right size. I waited and got a great deal on the Aspect on close out, which was the same boot with some added features. The thing I like most beyond the comfort of the Ride boots is the lacing system. They got the speed lacing system right, no other boot company got it right. Two straps, one to lock down the inner liner and fore-boot and another strap to lock down the upper boot. It's super easy to use. Again, these boots fit me great, they might not fit you well, but I would suggest trying them out at least.


----------

